# Close Please



## Serious (Jul 25, 2011)

OLD close please.


----------



## TDubKong (Jul 22, 2011)

Serious said:


> Is there a way to unpack/repack boot.img in windows? Thanks.


Yes. Here is the link to ROM Addicts tutorial on how to change your splash screen. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1006999&highlight=splash+screen+tutorial

Here is a zip of the Splash flasher. Just unzip it click on the "read me" file and the rest is explained.

http://goo.gl/3UxIZ

G-d bless


----------



## rafyvitto (Jul 26, 2011)

TDubKong said:


> Yes. Here is the link to ROM Addicts tutorial on how to change your splash screen.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1006999&highlight=splash+screen+tutorial
> 
> Here is a zip of the Splash flasher. Just unzip it click on the "read me" file and the rest is explained.
> ...


What he means is unpacking the boot.img which is what most OEM's(motorola, htc for example) use to compress the kernel/ramdisk, and to answer serious question yes u can but, u would need cygwin which is an emulator(sort of) that lets u run linux programs on windows, heres the dsixda kitchen which can get u started(it unpacks boot.imgs, among other things) on what ur looking for, so yeah hope this helps u in w/e ur trying to acomplish and if in doubt call 911...jk jk, post on here il help u out in w/e i can :angry:


----------



## Serious (Jul 25, 2011)

rafyvitto said:


> What he means is unpacking the boot.img which is what most OEM's(motorola, htc for example) use to compress the kernel/ramdisk, and to answer serious question yes u can but, u would need cygwin which is an emulator(sort of) that lets u run linux programs on windows, heres the dsixda kitchen which can get u started(it unpacks boot.imgs, among other things) on what ur looking for, so yeah hope this helps u in w/e ur trying to acomplish and if in doubt call 911...jk jk, post on here il help u out in w/e i can :angry:


Thanks, still trying to find a way to repack, I don't have enough hard drive space to is install a linux distro.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Serious said:


> Thanks, still trying to find a way to repack, I don't have enough hard drive space to is install a linux distro.


Use a live CD

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## TDubKong (Jul 22, 2011)

rafyvitto said:


> What he means is unpacking the boot.img which is what most OEM's(motorola, htc for example) use to compress the kernel/ramdisk, and to answer serious question yes u can but, u would need cygwin which is an emulator(sort of) that lets u run linux programs on windows, heres the dsixda kitchen which can get u started(it unpacks boot.imgs, among other things) on what ur looking for, so yeah hope this helps u in w/e ur trying to acomplish and if in doubt call 911...jk jk, post on here il help u out in w/e i can :angry:


learned something new. sorry for the mistaken post.


----------



## Wolf (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't know if there is but I'm on ubuntu and want to change this same file. Is there a way to. On ubuntu 11.4 I believe


----------

